

Ask HN: WWDC 2012 keynote live? - PopaL

Where can I see live the WWDC 2012 keynote ? If there is no way to see this live do you know where can I see the record of the keynote later today ?
======
shadesandcolour
Apple is not streaming the keynote this time. There are a number of tech blogs
doing live blogs from the event so you can read their text version and see
some pictures in real time. Apple usually posts the keynote video on their
website later in the day or the next day, it also might be on iTunes later.

~~~
PopaL
Thanks.

